# Gems World Academy!!!?



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

hi everyone!

was gonna post this in the "Schools in Dubai" thread, but for the most part that thread seems like a good place to post a question to get lost in the abyss of fear and confusion that is the dubai school admissions process....

My best friend has a child aged 2, and in nursery, but will need to start applying for preschool in the fall for the 2014-2015 school year when her daughter will be 3.

She's looking into the American/IB curriculum, and wants her child to be in a school where she can stay (ie start in preschool and finish at grade 12 and graduate)....

she's looking at Gems World Academy and Dubai American Academy-- can anyone give feedback on either? the good, the bad, and ugly? the fees are EXORBITANT, but she is willing to pay for quality.

am not a mother, and so can't give any insight on the situation, but any feedback on the admissions process, the class demographics, teachers, environments, education etc is highly appreciated!!!

thank you 

beenie


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is your friend looking for an American curriculum school or an IB school? They are 2 very different programmes.

I can't really speak to the quality of education offered at the schools that you've mentioned but here's what I know.

1. GEMS schools are over-priced. Not sure why but they've generally been more expensive than other schools even though their facilities are not necessarily better.

2. Dubai American Academy has been receiving a lot of flack lately because of the access road and traffic problems. This isn't a school issue but it's mainly due to the roadworks around the school which is causing a great deal of stress among parents during pick up and drop off times. I visited the school 3 years ago and it seemed like a nice school, good facilities and good faculty too. Not sure how long the roadworks will continue though so your friend will need to prepare herself for approximately an hour's commute 2 times a day.

3. There's also American School of Dubai (ASD) in Al Barsha that you could look at. They have a new campus and it's HUGE!

4. If your friend is looking for an IB Curriculum school, there are plenty of other schools offering this programme too, they have a more international mix of students and teachers.

5. While there is no consistency in the school fees, different schools charge different fees for the same program, one thing is standard. School fees are indeed exhorbitant in Dubai and as the grades go higher, the fees go higher. This year I will be paying USD 10,000/- for my son in Grade 2 with the IB programme. I've found that it's cheaper compared to the other schools and I only have the highest praise for his school.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

If your friend is considering an IB curriculum then Emirates International School offers an IB PYP curriculum with a British Curriculum. EIS Jumeirah starts from KG1. As mentioned above there is more of an International mix at IB schools and fees at EIS are lower compared to other schools. It has a good rating and is a good school and well established. IB schools provide a solid inquiry based approach which doesn't end in early years but continues through.
It may be worth your friend looking at BSME website which gives you a list of different schools accredited with BSME. The other thing to do is look at KHDA website for a list of schools and their inspection reports. 
Sometimes paying high fees does not always bring 'quality' as other lower fee schools will no doubt provide just that. Also, look at staff turnover, student welfare and curriculum delivery.
Your friend will need to visit different schools to see what she likes and see the dynamics of the school in action.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks guys! 

her first preference is for an american curriculum...the second being for IB...

i will definitely advise her on American School of Dubai as well...

She toured Dubai American Academy and Gems World Academy and liked them both, but don't think she checked out ASD...will advise her to do so.

is the quality of education/teachers/environment comparable at these 3 schools?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

ASD has the best facilities and academic reputation but ASD will only accept applicants with American or Canadian passports. 



beeniesmiles said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> her first preference is for an american curriculum...the second being for IB...
> 
> ...


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> ASD has the best facilities and academic reputation but ASD will only accept applicants with American or Canadian passports.


thanks tallyho! her kids have american passports, so that shouldn't be a problem...the issue is now for her to make a decision...i have already informed her to take a tour of the school as she hadn't already, and it's good to know ASD has an excellent reputation. she was worried looking at the GEMS schools' price tags about whether it was "worth the price"-- no point paying it if its not!


----------

